# Best Brand of Wood Chisels?



## jasoncarpentry (Feb 18, 2011)

After 40+ years of woodworking, I'm down to three wood chisels: 2" and 3/4" (both Stanley) and a 1" Tru-test (whatever the heck that is). I wanted to buy Stanleys because I thought they were still made in the USA, but it turns out that they're made in China like the rest of them. I've been pricing new chisels in my locally-owned hardware store and at Home Depot (we don't have a Lowe's), and here are the results:

Downtown Hardware: Limited selection of Stanleys (3/8", 5/8", and 1-1/4") priced from $13-$14 each. Larger selection of Irwins (1/4", 1/2", 3/4", 1", 1-1/2, and 2") priced from $14-$25 each. They can also order a set of Irwins (1/2", 3/4", and 1") for $41.

Home Depot: To my surprise, my HD doesn't carry either Stanleys or Irwins. The main brand they carry is Buck Bros., which I've never heard of before. But if price is any indication, they're similar to both Stanley and Irwin. They have a set of Dewalts (1/4", 1/2", 3/4", and 1") for $29, which is surprisingly cheap. They also have a few sizes of Nicholsons (again, never heard of them); these are interesting because they have a rasp surface on the flat part of the blade.

Brands are tricky: I'm nuts about my Irwin one-handed clamps, and about Dewalt power tools in general, but that doesn't necessarily translate into quality hand tools.

I want quality tools and am willing to pay for them, and I realize I can go really exotic and buy European chisels. But these might be super-expensive and not really worth the extra, given the limited usage I give them.

Any advice you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

What is your budget? Because if you want best you can look at Blue Spruce, Lie-Nielsen, and The Veritas PM-V11 chisels. There are also even higher end chisels such as hand made.

For around the prices you mentioned I assume Narex chisels are higher quality for the money than big box stores, the Stanley Sweetheart reissues are a little more and similar quality and Two Cherries chisels come well recommended as a good quality for the money.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Chisels are like cars. Lots of different kinds at different price points. A lot is subjective, too. Edge retention vs ease of sharpening, feel in the hand, etc.

If you want USA made, Lie Nielsen (expensive) and Blue Spruce (very expensive) are available. They'll probably last a lifetime, though.

Veritas PMV-11 look mighty nice, but made in Canada. I have Stanley Sweetheart chisels, and I'm planning on replacing them soon because they suck burnt asshole. Well, not quite, but I want a nicer set.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Tim beat me to it, and named all the same ones, ha.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

How do you really feel about the Stanley sweethearts?


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

buck bros are actually pretty nice and made in the USA. i would buy individual units and see which feels right to you


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 on the Narex. I got the 8 piece imperial sized set and they were pretty decent out of the box and only required minimal flattening and, of course, sharpening. For $100, that's about what I expect. They suit my needs.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> Chisels are like cars. Lots of different kinds at different price points. A lot is subjective, too. Edge retention vs ease of sharpening, feel in the hand, etc.
> 
> If you want USA made, Lie Nielsen (expensive) and Blue Spruce (very expensive) are available. They ll probably last a lifetime, though.
> 
> ...


I have a few different sets of chisels - Sorbey made is Sheffield England, Ashley Iles made in England, Henry Taylor also made in Sheffield England - all of which I purchased from an estate sale at a very good price. They are all excellent chisels. I recently purchased a set of Japanese bench chisels from Gramercy Tools - have yet to use them. I also have a 4 piece set of the new Stanley Sweethearts. Out of the box, they were terrible in function and appearance. They took a lot of work to get them not only usable, but also looking pretty spiffy. I love them for certain work. They have shorter handles than the others and are nice to use when using hand power (palm of the hand) vs a mallet. But they work well with a mallet as well.

If you're willing to put a little work into the Stanleys, then I can recommend them. They are like many WW tools and need tuning. If you want chisels that look and function really well out of the box (save some fine tuning) then go with another brand as mentioned above.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Narex chisels are made in the Czech Republic and are excellent. I wrote a review of mine here.

They're relatively reasonably priced, too. Buck Bros, Irwin (now that they're not made in England), and Stanley chisels are garbage.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

The most incredibly irritating thing about the Stanley Sweethearts is that they come with a coating of lacquer on them, all the way up and down the blade.

So I had to waste time and effort plunging them into acetone and scraping it off. What a pain in the ass.

And this, of course, is after I tried sharpening them on my waterstones and got the stupid lacquer gunk all over them. Makes them seem like un-serious tools. I suppose its so they can prolong shelf life with no rust.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Only some models of Buck Bros. chisels are
still USA made.

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/Buck-Bros-Bench-Chisels-p/c007301-base.htm

I've found most chisels can take a fine edge 
but only relatively pricey ones keep a fine
edge very long.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

> The most incredibly irritating thing about the Stanley Sweethearts is that they come with a coating of lacquer on them, all the way up and down the blade.
> 
> So I had to waste time and effort plunging them into acetone and scraping it off. What a pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


Yeah the lacquer was a pita to remove. It took me an entire day to remove the lacquer, remove the coin edge (not sure why it was that way other than the manufacturing process), flatten the backs and sharpen them. That was just four chisels. I too was very disappointed and thought of just moving on from them. But after doing the work, I have to say, I really like them. I purchased other sets because of the limited sizes and well, we all love tools and I'm no exception LOL


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

There's always the Aldi set. Yep, THAT Aldi. They aren't in stock all that often, but if you find them, they have to be one of the all time best bargains in hand tools. They aren't Blue Spruce, but they are very serviceable. You will have to flatten the backs and sharpen them out of the bag (no box!). Google "Paul Sellers Aldi"

I splurged on a set of Ashley Iles this winter. MMMmmmm, very nice. Not all that expensive, seem to hold an edge a long time and are very comfortable in hand. Beautiful tools.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Aldi usually has them in June. $8 for a set of 4 is a great buy. It's worth a try. I've got two sets. That british woodworking teacher promotes them as sensible chisels for everyday use.

I have several Narex - including the set of imperial mortise chisels and 3 pair of skew chisels, one 2" Irwin, an old 2" Reliance, 2 sets of Aldi, 2 sets of HF wood-handled chisels, etc. Unfortunately, I rarely do any woodworking.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

See the chisel talk thread here.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043

Oh, for Narex, look on ebay at Tailor Toolworks. They often have 10% or sometimes even 20% sales.

And Grizzley carries a line of Japanese chisels) that have been well reviewed. I have one of them. Can't say much about it except it came sharp. Don't have time to do much woodworking.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've used vintage Stanley 750s (solid user. Took a lot of work) marples pre-irwin (made in Sheffield, worked great look like poo) HF (dirt cheap. Lotta work. Serviceable.) had a set of Narex Mortising chisels. The milling was trash on my set. Sent them back and got 1 LN chisel.

I have a set of Lie Nielsens now. Fanfreakingtastic all around. Except for the price. Great tools usually cost money though.


----------



## AllenD (May 21, 2017)

I bought a set of the buck bro's from HD a few years ago way before I got interested in hand tools or traditional joinery:

On the upside: they sharpen up nicely, and the handle is bomb proof. The downside is that bombproof handle will destroy the face of a wooden mallet, and the handles are imbalanced in a way that will have you fighting with them. That said they are at the very bottom of the list of "tools I should upgrade"

I heard great things about Narex so I picked up a mortise chisel for my last big project, the factory edge was brittle and shattered pretty much immediately. After a bit of clean up and sharpening the tool is working out well. I guess it the tip got over tempered during sharpening at the manufacturer. Haven't had any issues since.

I got a 2 cherries gouge and that thing is dreamy.

Call me utilitarian but as I've needed a new size chisel when possible I've just bought the Buck Bro's stuff. My grandfather was a framer, and that's what he used when I worked with him. Seeing the buck bro's handle reminds me how I got into this stuff.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Buck Bros is an old American brand and they still have a US manufacturing plant where they make different grades of tools. The wood handled Buck Bros are US made. They also make a chisel sold under the name Diefenbacher.


----------



## GravelRoad (May 24, 2017)

I think socket style chisels hold up better over time and use. Hard to beat lie nielsen - quality and made in the USA.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?cat=1&p=41504

Lee Valley will accommodate your budget with a product of quality.

Have fun


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm sure I will get grossly negative feedback, but i have to say it again … the best set of chisels I have ever purchased is the six piece set of Windsor Design Wood Chisels from HF. For me they are easy to sharpen and really do hold an edge (if used properly). I love them and only spent $9.99. The 1-1/2" chisel is probably the best new addition to my shop, having been used in a number of applications with awesome results; just see my blogs: Hepplewhite Stand and Lynnsay's Prie Dieu ... proof's in the puddin' as they say!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a nice set of chisels Ron. Wooden handles with hoops and a neat looking design, good stuff.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Some years back, I bought a set of LN socket chisels. Great feel in the hands and about as perfectly designed as I can imagine. But the steel, though good, needed a lot of sharpening. I bought a couple of Pfiels, and the steel seems to hold an edge longer, though they don't handle as well as the LN. Then I got a few Veritas PM-V11 chisels. They hold an edge very well, and a bit longer than LN and Pfiel. That said, I still keep the stones handy to touch up the edges from time to time. Of the chisels mentioned, the edges dull, but they have never crumbled or chipped.

Prior to that foray into 'good' chisels, I used some Marples/Irwin Sheffield steel chisels and did just fine with them. Had to sharpen a bit more.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

You do not mention HD when you are talking about best chisels. In fact you do not mention it when talking about anything best. They make ther money on volume not quality.


----------



## Omar157 (Feb 16, 2016)

I own three sets of chisels and a single 1/2 beater chisel that oddly sees more action even on fine finish projects.

My Stanley 8 piece sweetheart set is dynamite. It took what felt a lifetime to setup and remove the laquer but I love how they feel in my hand and how they perform. They have a very low profile design and if properly setup and maintained I feel they will last a longtime. When you find a tool that feels and looks good your work simply comes out better.

https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-16-793-Sweetheart-Socket-Chisel/dp/B0051PCQ7Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1495993922&sr=8-1&keywords=stanley+sweetheart+socket+chisels

My Irwin marples high impact I bought as a beater set but quickly found they are phenomenal at making mortises. Not really a fine finish chisel but it gets the job done if need be. It holds an edge very well and setup was easy peasy. My worksharp made quick work of it. Buyer beware you might fall in love

https://www.amazon.com/Tools-Marples-High-Impact-5-Piece-1819363/dp/B00ABC29J2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1495994039&sr=8-12&keywords=irwin+marples+chisels

My buck brothers economy set. Need I say more. I named this set the other woman. They will service your needs, take a licking and keep on ticking. They do not hold an edge very long but very easy to sharpen and if u hit something hard like a nail oh well

https://www.amazon.com/Buck-Bros-3-piece-Economy-Chisel/dp/B008ALYY7G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1495994654&sr=8-5&keywords=buck+bros+chisel

Lastly my 1/2 fuller unbreakable handle is one of those tools you have no idea how it ended up in your box but u felt bad throwing away so you set it up. I've done everything with this chisel and I now know that once my buck bros set finally disappears I will replace them with a full set of these. Whoever owned it prior used the crap out of it because there isn't much steel left and I've sharpened it myself at least 50-60 times. When it goes it will be because I lost it. This thing is indestructible. I've sadly even used it to split some block. I sharpened it on the block a few times and when I was done my worksharp brought back a keen edge within 5 minutes.

https://www.amazon.com/Fuller-Tool-301-0099-3-Piece-Chisel/dp/B01LYXUX9M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1495996416&sr=8-3&keywords=Fuller+chisel


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Being on a budget, I put together this group of mostly old chisels that I found to hold an edge. I made new handles out of padauk and bronze, made a reasonable set for me.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I used those blue plastic handle chisels for about 15 years, they were OK. A few years ago, when they first came ou I bought a set of Lie Nielsen chisels and they are very nice. I recommend them whole heartily. I bought a Stanly Sweetheart 1" a few months ago and it was a bear to flatten the back. Once I got is all tuned up though it's a fine chisel although I don't use it enough to know about edge durability. I haven't used any other chisels so I can't tell you the Lie Nielsen are the best, but I don't think I would notice any improvement in balance, sharpening and edge durability for more $$$$


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> What is your budget? Because if you want best you can look at Blue Spruce, Lie-Nielsen, and *The Veritas PM-V11 chisels.* There are also even higher end chisels such as hand made.
> 
> - Tim


What Tim said


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have two sets of those also. They are never in stock at my local HF, so I finally ordered online and had them shipped. I got 2 sets to justify the shipping cost.

The "hoops" on the handle ends are just for looks - very thin, but the basic chisels seem to be good. I got that set because of the 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 which were sizes I didn't have.



> I m sure I will get grossly negative feedback, but i have to say it again … the best set of chisels I have ever purchased is the six piece set of Windsor Design Wood Chisels from HF. For me they are easy to sharpen and really do hold an edge (if used properly). I love them and only spent $9.99. The 1-1/2" chisel is probably the best new addition to my shop, having been used in a number of applications with awesome results; just see my blogs: Hepplewhite Stand and Lynnsay s Prie Dieu ... proof s in the puddin as they say!
> 
> - Ron Aylor


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I have two sets of those also. They are never in stock at my local HF, so I finally ordered online and had them shipped. I got 2 sets to justify the shipping cost.
> 
> The "hoops" on the handle ends are just for looks - very thin, but the basic chisels seem to be good. I got that set because of the 1 1/4 and 1 1/2 which were sizes I didn t have.
> 
> ...


Yes!I love the 1-1/2" chisel … it's like a tiny slick! Glad to hear you like them!


----------

